# Sushi Catering



## chef matisse (Mar 12, 2004)

I have been doing Sushi Catering for awhile now. I deliver sushi platters to weddings, funerals, and anything in between. Sometimes I set up a LIVE sushi bar at the party. Guests can come up and order from a menu, then we make the sushi live in front of the guests. This had been very popular at every party I have done.
Anyone else set up any type of live catering? Omelette bars? Crepe bars? etc?........

Matisse Selman


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my son and I are just starting to make sushi, the combos are GREAT but the presentation needs all kinds of help, the hand rolls are pretty pathetic looking.
stations, wild mushroom duxelle on crostini
crepe iwth fruit toppings
potstickers
omelets are pretty regular

What do you charge for your sushi station, and do you break it down or offer alternative prices for different fish/veg?


----------



## chef matisse (Mar 12, 2004)

Setting up a Live Sushi Roller can be expensive. I do offer a more affordable method of just sushi rolls (Maki-Sushi) with not as much of a variety of fish.

Usually people just want a few party platters to serve buffet style. 
This is one of my platters. You will notice the Nigiri Sushi in the middle has 2 strips of seaweed instead of 1. It makes the Nigiri a more manageable bite. Each one is really 2 pieces. This is my own style. :chef:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Matisse, nice website & it seems you have a deft hand in sushi...im a great devotee of that mad programme Iron Chef & sure get some great creative ideas from those loonies.
Ive seen omelet type stations at Japanese restaurants but cant remember what they are called.
I think sushi is going to be a big thing here in Uk, the michelin restaurant I work in is considering a sushi bar.I think that indian food is going to be big in the states too.
keep rolling & I love the haircut.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Chef Matisse, if you have suggestions for handroll making that would be greatly appreciated!
Love your site....
What farmer's markets are in your area? Any run by the state?


----------

